# MBGFC Memorial Day Outboard shootout



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Planning on fishing the outboard shootout division this weekend if the weather holds out. Anyone else going to fish it?? 

Neil


----------



## chapel321 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are...watching the weather! Fingers crossed.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

we are... weather looks good


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We are registered to fish Saturday. May enter big tournament as well if weather is looking nice for Sunday. I encourage everyone to pre register online. Having more boats pre register usually encourages people off the sideline. It is a straight 100% cash payout and only a $500 entry fee - unlimited anglers. According to yesterdays Roffs there are many options for bluewater and it is in close!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> we are... weather looks good


Would like to know what site your looking at. NOAA past 60nm has sat 2-4 building to 4-6...........I hope they are wrong


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Caspr21 said:


> Would like to know what site your looking at. NOAA past 60nm has sat 2-4 building to 4-6...........I hope they are wrong


Dont be such a cry baby 4-6 isnt bad:whistling: hell there were people saying it was 6-8 last weekend and we ran 150nm one way doing 30kts.....have fun i have a suprise party and a wedding to attend this weekend...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bow Down said:


> Dont be such a cry baby 4-6 isnt bad:whistling: hell there were people saying it was 6-8 last weekend and we ran 150nm one way doing 30kts.....have fun i have a suprise party and a wedding to attend this weekend...


Sounds like that wife got that ball and chain on a little tight!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Caspr21 said:


> Sounds like that wife got that ball and chain on a little tight!


lol, if i had a choice:whistling: i still wouldnt be fishing in it...


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

its gonna b slicky mo slicky Caspr!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad it changed!!! Seriously what site were you looking at?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

dr bills marine weather


----------

